
If world leaders choose to fail us, my generation will never forgive them - akbarnama
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/sep/23/world-leaders-generation-climate-breakdown-greta-thunberg
======
QueensGambit
"The popular idea of cutting our emissions in half in 10 years only gives us a
50% chance of staying below 1.5C degrees, and the risk of setting off
irreversible chain reactions beyond human control."

Where does this 50% come from? Is this number realistic?

